# CalCubeTimer-Problems



## Harry (Jul 12, 2008)

I download this in its zip file. Then, I double click the calcubetimer in the executable jar file however, the file won't open, there is a pics of cube with big "C C T".... and that open for a long time. 

Can someone help me what's wrong......

I read the FAQs and it did not mention about that.......


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm on Linux, but I heard if it does that, press Ctrl+Alt+Del. (Or just open up task manager. It seems to jumpstart stalled programs)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 12, 2008)

Harry said:


> I download this in its zip file. Then, I double click the calcubetimer in the executable jar file however, the file won't open, there is a pics of cube with big "C C T".... and that open for a long time.
> 
> Can someone help me what's wrong......
> 
> I read the FAQs and it did not mention about that.......



Make sure you have the most up-to-date java platform (at least SE 6):
http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

you can find out what platform you have here, too:
http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1

Btw, uhh, why is this in the hardware section..?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 12, 2008)

This has happened to me before. First, download CCT again, and then unzip the folder. Then, double click the Executable Jar File, and there will be the pictures of the cube, and the timer should be loaded within 10 seconds.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 12, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> This has happened to me before. *First, install CCT again*, and then unzip the folder. Then, double click the Executable Jar File, and there will be the pictures of the cube, and the timer should be loaded within 10 seconds.



there's nothing to install...

did you unzip the files? it may not work if you try to open it from the zip


----------



## 512456 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you copy the executable jar file to your desktop?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 13, 2008)

512456 said:


> Did you copy the executable jar file to your desktop?


That's not necessary.... All you have to do is double click the Executable Jar File, it doesn't really matter where it is on your computer (unless it's in the recycle bin or something like that).

Besides, I've had the executable jar file on my desktop, and it still didn't work. Downloaded CCT again and the problem was solved!


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

yea, happened to me before, you just need the latest version of java.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 13, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> 512456 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you copy the executable jar file to your desktop?
> ...



that's where you are wrong. The JAR needs to be in the folder, as there are configurations that belong with the JAR file.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 13, 2008)

unless you move the whole bunch of files onto your desktop


----------



## Harry (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm, i see... thanks guys.....

Silly me, I just extracted the file and it now worked.....

Btw, what is the use of the server?

For those who is wondering, I put it in the hardware sub-forum since it is still connected with cube application.....


----------



## DavidSanders (May 16, 2010)

I am also having problems with opening CCT. I have had it on two other computers which had Vista, but now I got a new one which has Windows 7 and something is going wrong. Here is the problem:
I installed Java and unzipped the CCT 9.5 files and for some reason Java was not automatically associated with it, like it was on Vista for me, so I had to manually open it with Java.
Well, since there are so many apps of Java to choose from I started randomly picking. I did this many times, but the same result shows up every time.
I just get a smaller window, with a black background and white text which pops up for half a second. 
CCT never opens. Could someone please assist me in my problems?


----------



## koreancuber (May 16, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> I am also having problems with opening CCT. I have had it on two other computers which had Vista, but now I got a new one which has Windows 7 and something is going wrong. Here is the problem:
> I installed Java and unzipped the CCT 9.5 files and for some reason Java was not automatically associated with it, like it was on Vista for me, so I had to manually open it with Java.
> Well, since there are so many apps of Java to choose from I started randomly picking. I did this many times, but the same result shows up every time.
> I just get a smaller window, with a black background and white text which pops up for half a second.
> CCT never opens. Could someone please assist me in my problems?



You probably have another program that automatically connects with the jar file. For me, it was Alzip, and so I went to the settings on that program and unchecked jar files. If you have a zip program, I suggest you change the settings.


----------



## CoasterKingII (Aug 5, 2012)

I also have a problem with this. When ever I try to open this up it asks what program to open with. I choose java but instead of it opening cct, it open the Java installation which I have already done. Someone help


----------

